# Sharing your story of hope



## Journalistwriter (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello!

I am a freelance journalist who writes for the women's weekly consumer market ( including Woman's Own, Take a Break, Bella, Pick Me Up magazines) and I am looking for new mothers or mums-to-be to share their stories of hope. 

If you have had or are having a baby against the odds and would like to tell your first person story for a sensitive story please do get in touch. Anyone who has their story published will get paid a generous fee and all stories will be read back before it goes to print.

Please do get in touch for more information ([email protected]) or to send a short summary of your story. All emails will be read and replied to. Thank you for your help and I'll look forward to hearing from you. 

Shannon 
www.shannonkyle.co.uk


----------

